# Show Me Your Coffee Mug



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought this might be a neat thread to start.
Feel free to add yours.
I bought this one at La. Petro Truck stop coming back from Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Cool cup. I wouldnt feel right taking a picture of a dixie cup lol.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Must be a plant worker!! I work at a plant have gotten a few cool thermos' but always forget to use them. Still using the ole styrofoam! lol



Donnie Hayden said:


> Cool cup. I wouldnt feel right taking a picture of a dixie cup lol.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

No plant worker, but back in my auto mechanic days I had dixie cups galore.

I actually have a mug, but it's in the christmas tote lol.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Mine is a serious "Arlon" custom job. It started life as a travel mug but I banged it around until I broke the liner loose from the metal cover. The plastic liner can now be reheated in a microwave (emitting all sorts of cancer causing agents I'm sure). Then I trimmed a coozie to fit the bottom making it almost tip proof. Pictured with the liner out...


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Interesting, Arlon. I was going to say I heard plastic is not good for ya. So really you have a two for one special there!


Christmas mugs or not come on people let's see what you got.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

It's the perfect mug for me. I especially like being able to use it again and again. I've had this cup for ten years or so. I do have a foam cup on my desk I use for ice water but I've managed to keep it around for over a year now. Even the plastic fork in the photo above has been with me for so long I can't remember when I got it.. 

Our love for disposable stuff is one of the things that's killing this country. That's from disposable spouses right down to the coffee cups.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Umm, Arlon. How many monitors do you need?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

He needs one for work and one for 2Cool of course!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah, but I see 3 of them lol


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Just two but they are decent size... A lot of folks use three of them over here. I've made a number of panoramas for two and three monitor wallpaper. Hard to find wallpaper for two or three monitors.. http://www.pbase.com/arlon/wallpaper


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

here is my desk.... with self portrait on screen


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I have never tried to make the panoramic pictures. Can it be done with photobucket?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The heck with the mug Arlon how dang big is that monitor and is the one to its left the same size?


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

My mug


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*I'm not a coffe drinker, so...*

this is the best I can do! 

Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Just wondering.....A Diet coke and a Moonpie?...Is that moonpie Diet?:rotfl:


MT Stringer said:


> this is the best I can do!
> 
> Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Uh...NO!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

green tea mug









rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

This is the mug I have at my desk at work. Now before any of you gasp in horror, it is NOT how I truly feel. It is a joke mug and only a figure of speech. I have a somewhat dark sense of humor.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> This is the mug I have at my desk at work. Now before any of you gasp in horror, it is NOT how I truly feel. It is a joke mug and only a figure of speech. I have a somewhat dark sense of humor.


James, now that's a strange one.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Fourty four years ago, last month, I soloed. I don't drink out of the mug (handle is on the back) anymore...the mug and I now have cracks and wrinkles and easily broken.


----------

